# iPod touch space



## TomVols (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay...I'm looking at buying a 32 gb Ipod touch. Will it really hold what I need? How much can you_ really _put on there? I know the ads high ball it a bit. 

I plan to have 15-20 cds, probably less, a couple of gig worth of podcasts, and some assorted apps. So will 32 gb give me the space I need?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 14, 2010)

Assuming the CDs are your typical CDs you get in places in best Buy, It should fit with plenty of room to spare.

In actuality, you will only have access to roughly 28 GB of that space because all computers with a hard drive take space in order to function (normally 8-13%).

As long as you don't go crazy with application (and there are a lot of free apps to choose from out there), you should be fine


----------



## TomVols (Jun 14, 2010)

The thing that makes me nervous is when I load an avg CD onto ITunes, it takes about 700 mb. I had high hopes of being able to load more than a dozen CDs on there in addition to all the other things (videos, apps, books, and podcast sermons/lectures). I don't want to be running out of room like I did with my first MP3 player. I filled up 512 mb rather quickly with no room to spare.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jun 14, 2010)

I think 32GB would be plenty for what you describe.


----------



## TomVols (Jun 14, 2010)

Do CD tracks get smaller, take up less space, on the IPod touch than on my PC - ITunes?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 14, 2010)

As you rip the CD to the computer, the songs will actually compress, thereby lowering the amount of space required. Once ripped, it will be the same space taken up on both your computer and the iTouch.


----------



## TomVols (Jun 14, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> As you rip the CD to the computer, the songs will actually compress, thereby lowering the amount of space required. Once ripped, it will be the same space taken up on both your computer and the iTouch.


Okay, I'm an ITunes neophyte. So when I see (at the bottom) the amt of space taken by that CD, that's actually what space will be taken up on the IPod touch? If that's the case, I'm sunk. I'll get maybe a handful of CDs, tops. They're nearing one GB each.


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 14, 2010)

Look at the import settings in iTunes when ripping cd's. Make sure you are importing cd's as mp3 files NOT wav files. Cd's contain large wav files, but iTunes converts these to compressed mp3 files at a fraction of the original size.


----------



## TomVols (Jun 14, 2010)

littlepeople said:


> Look at the import settings in iTunes when ripping cd's. Make sure you are importing cd's as mp3 files NOT wav files. Cd's contain large wav files, but iTunes converts these to compressed mp3 files at a fraction of the original size.


 
If I'm reading this right, the cds are ripped as AAC. Perhaps that's the issue? (I said I'm a neophyte, after all)


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a 32 gig I Pod Touch. In it right now I have more that three days (72 hours) of podcasts, About 30 various music cd's (495 songs), one four minute movie, 22.7 hours of an ITunes U course in Church History from RTS, six apps: three of which are document apps that contain material on the unit, every picture I have on my lap top (That is probably close to 2,500), and I still have 16..73 gig available. I think you will be alright


----------



## raekwon (Jun 14, 2010)

With 15-20 CDs and some podcasts, you could get away with 16GB, maybe even 8.


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 15, 2010)

aac is fine. It sounds like the 700 Mb that you are seeing is a reference to the capacity of the CD, not the size of the imported contents. You will definitely be fine with a 32 gig.


----------



## David (Jun 15, 2010)

I can fit 170 albums (12GB of music) on my 16GB nano with plenty of room to spare for podcasts. 32GB will be plenty of room.

While an audio CD is generally ~700MB, it will compress to around 50-200MB once you import it with iTunes. That's how you can fit so much in such small space.


----------



## TomVols (Jun 19, 2010)

Does the iPod touch compress this automatically during syncing? Just curious.


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

TomVols said:


> Does the iPod touch compress this automatically during syncing? Just curious.


No, iTunes does this automatically (with the default iTunes settings) when it imports your music from a CD - all your music on your computer will be compressed as you initially import it. No further compression is done when it is copied/synced to your iPod. Music bought on the iTunes Store come pre-compressed.


----------



## TomVols (Jun 20, 2010)

Uhoh....so far, about 4 cds...nothing else but a couple of apps and I'm already down 4 gig out of 32. 

I need a guru.......especially on adding wmv videos to the iPod (obtained outside iTunes)


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 21, 2010)

Four CDs? What all is on them?

Open up iTunes. Go to Edit ---> Preferences. You'll have a pop-up window come up with the General tab selected. Look a little under halfway down the pop-up window for the section starting off with "When you insert a CD:". On the other side of that, there will be a button that says "Import Settings". Click it.

Another pop-up box will come up. In that box you'll see two drop down tabs near the top. One will say "Import Using:" and the other will say "Setting:". Here's what you need to select for each.

Import Using: AAC Encoder
Setting: iTunes Plus

These are the settings I use. My specs run at 3785 songs with 24.23 GBs used (my songs average 5 1/2 - 7 minutes in length, so it will explain the low Song #: GB rate.

You will have to re-import your CDs, but as its only four, there's not much to worry about (unlike people like me with 200+ CDs....takes about 2 days on average to import them all).


----------



## Andres (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't believe you guys have that many CD's! I think I have 2 or 3 maybe.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 23, 2010)

I was a bit CD crazy last year


----------

